# Eibach Springs - Spring Rates



## dho (May 15, 2002)

If anyone was interested, her are the Eibach Spring rates for the B13 & B14:

Spring....................................Spring Rate Front....Spring Rate Rear....................Drop F/R.....Increase from factory

91-94 Eibach Pro-Kit 6316.140...Linear 148.5 lbs/in...Progressive 68.5/159.9 lbs/in....1.2"/1.2".....15-20%
91-94 Eibach Sportline 4.1663...Linear 148.5 lbs/in...Progressive 191.4/142.8 lbs/in....1.6"/1.5".....30-40%
95-99 Eibach Pro-Kit 6335.140...Linear 159.9 lbs/in...Progressive 137.1/257 lbs/in....1.4"/1.4".....15-20%
95-99 Eibach Sportline 4.3563...Linear 148.5 lbs/in...Progressive 117.1/228.4 lbs/in....1.9"/1.9".....30-40%


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Neat, thanks!


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Neat, thanks! *


You're Welcome


----------

